# P.S. - Opps follow up to my last post



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

When I start tearing stuff out, and ruin some of the comb and honey gets mixed. Can I freeze it to give to hive at a later date. My wife I beginning to worry about how much honey and comb there might be in the wall.

She might be having second thoughts about my new hobby, but sure got a kick out of that bee sting in my face.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Bees can move from one stud bay to another through the holes in the studs made for wiring and plumbing runs.
You won't know for sure if you have two colonies or one until you open the wall.

Odds are it's one... but bringing an extra deep box wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can always freeze honey and when you have time thaw it and take up where you left off...


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Michael will keep that in mid


----------

